# Men's college soccer polls



## espola (Aug 31, 2016)

Preseason polls are always a joke, but they keep doing them anyway.  However, I would expect that once actual games are actually being played, the polls would reflect a little reality, and recognize teams who are doing well against quality opponents.  But I guess that is just an expectation I have because of my life-long search for order in the universe.* 

So know we have to deal with the NSCAA weekly poll, as reported on the NCAA men's soccer web page.  Teams #24 and #25 on that list have a combined record of zero wins, 3 losses, and zero ties.  Dozens of teams with winning or at least tying records were ignored.

http://www.ncaa.com/rankings/soccer-men/d1

*Speaking of order in the universe, Science Channel in a little program promo tease reports that a new subatomic particle has been discovered that may explain the mystery of dark matter.  Also, Russian radio astronomers have detected signals that were predicted years ago would be emitted inadvertently by a Kardashev Type 2 civilization (big enough to harness an entire star as a controlled energy source).


----------



## espola (Aug 31, 2016)

More men's college soccer -- watch the announcer for this game suddenly reverse his stance on soccer offense theory.

https://twitter.com/UCLAMSoccer/status/769581651273789440

" Bruins playing their trademark possession ... Here's a long ball in front..." which led immediately to the goal.


----------



## espola (Aug 31, 2016)

The best soccer poll is the one that uses only facts, the RPI.  It will be a few weeks before NCAA starts publishing their numbers, and they only come out once a week, but GauchoDan has a great blog page with RPI numbers updated within hours of each game.

http://rpiupdatemenssoccer.blogspot.com/search/label/RPI Rank

He also has pages for Conference standings and Tournament entry projection (one from each conference plus the best teams remaining, after some secret technical adjustments to close calls).

Look quickly - UC Davis is today at #17, the highest I can recall seeing them.  They tied the one game they played, after which their opponent played another game and won.  Tied for first in SOS!!


----------

